# Adidas ZG21 Golf Shoes



## Diamond (Aug 16, 2021)

Having bought a pair of Puma Ignite golf shoes that were not waterproof I went for a pair of Adidas ZG21 Golf Shoes which set me back £139.99.
What I can tell you is that I played with these shoes on for 2 rounds now in horrendous thunderstorms where everything was soaked but my feet were still like toast.  They are comfortable but more importantly waterproof.


----------



## casuk (Sep 9, 2021)

I returned a pair of codechaos and bought these not wore them as yet but glad to hear there waterproof the reason I paid that much for them


----------



## jmcp (Sep 10, 2021)

Diamond said:



			Having bought a pair of Puma Ignite golf shoes that were not waterproof I went for a pair of Adidas ZG21 Golf Shoes which set me back £139.99.
What I can tell you is that I played with these shoes on for 2 rounds now in horrendous thunderstorms where everything was soaked but my feet were still like toast.  They are comfortable but more importantly waterproof.
		
Click to expand...


How are the sizing of them compared to the Puma shoes you returned ?

cheers, John


----------



## Diamond (Sep 10, 2021)

jmcp said:



			How are the sizing of them compared to the Puma shoes you returned ?

cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Hi John. I am a size 10 in most shoes and trainers. The Puma were comfy but had the ankle support so that might help or hinder some people, the problem with them is that they were not waterproof. The Adidas are a great fit and water tight.


----------



## jmcp (Sep 10, 2021)

Thanks Diamond, having a search around at the moment for a new pair and these are in the mix. Thanks again.

Cheers, John


----------

